# NY DEC will set deer meetings



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

*MODS can you move this???*

Great thread but how did it end up in the D I Y section?

Love the ideas or hate them; this is where we need to get out there and voice our concerns.

Please post if you see any tentative dates!!!


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

It would be intersting to attend.Problem with some people near me with DMP's is getting land to use them on.There are developments that have small parcells of land that H/O's will call police if you hunt them or L/O won't let you hunt them


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm shocked at what's on the table........:set1_applaud:


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

This state, and the many views/interests of its hunters need to be voiced, weighed and some concrete decisions made (even if theyre temporary for evaluation).


One thing most will agree on is that the line of communication between the NYSDEC and NYS deer hunters is bleak and limited. Here is everyones chance to make a change, or at least try to.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

any new word?


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Anything???


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone hear anything yet????


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

This state, and the many views/interests of its hunters need to be voiced, weighed and some concrete decisions made (even if theyre temporary for evaluation).


One thing most will agree on is that the line of communication between the NYSDEC and NYS deer hunters is bleak and limited. Here is everyones chance to make a change, or at least try to.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Clint- I am with you 100%

I heard forum sessions were listed in this weekends penny saver... i will check later


----------

